# La Pav help



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello!

HELP please!

What's the best process for making a La Pav work simply please?

(Just for one or 2 shots back to back)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Jon, here's the advice Rhys posted for me...

I grind 15g, slightly finer than for the Classic. Don't need to tamp hard, just enough.

When the machine is up to temp, purge the steam wand and the boiler will start up again. Run a bit of water through in to your cup to warm it up (heats the grouphead up as well). Insert portafilter loosely, lift the lever just before it's open and tighten the pf. Lift fully, leave for approx 10 seconds (pre-infusion) and then pull down. Should be quite firm to start with, but gets easier. Aim for a consistent pour by using less pressure. You can lift the lever initially, then press down slightly and lift again. You can hear more water enter the chamber, then wait 10 secs for pre-infusion. Too course a gind and it'll start to pour on pre-infuse from boiler pressure only. Too fine and you will struggle (found if you rasie the lever again quickly, you may be able to crack the puck to release pressure - better than having a sneezing fit).

Plenty of vids about on YouTube


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for this. I've pulled 3 quite tasty shots today but it occurred to me I have no idea what I'm doing. How long can it be on before it's too hot?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably about 15 minutes (pro).

Might be different if it's a millennium group.

I read something about temperature strangely not mattering for Elektra shots because of the depth of the puck and/or distribution plate/pre-infusion. It sounded like witchcraft. If you're pulling tasty shots you can't be doing much wrong.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like you're done by OK as it is @Jon. Apparently wrapping a damp, cold cloth around the group helps when it gets too hot, as does rinsing the pf under the cold tap before using it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks chaps. I'm not sure whether it might just be beginners luck!


----------

